# Eyehategod



## A better World (Jul 5, 2010)

Great doom metal band kindve like if Black Sabbath and later Black Flag had a doom metal lovechild. Was listening to all there shit on youtube last night until like four in the morning. Really hopeless and dark sounding. It was great.


----------



## menu (Jul 5, 2010)

look at noothgrush and bongzilla. or weedeater. good sludge. also greif. old school


----------



## Deleted member 1505 (Jul 6, 2010)

deveranti said:


> look at noothgrush and bongzilla. or weedeater. good sludge. also greif. old school




Hell yeah!


----------



## daveycrockett (Jan 15, 2013)

i bought one of their albums around 93 or so , it was alright.


----------



## Moldy Dixie (Jul 4, 2013)

EHG is my shit. try Buzzov*en or Crowbar


----------

